# Johnny Depp spotted in Portishead!



## Geri (Feb 13, 2008)

Apparently he's been hanging around in Waitrose.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/disp...me=yes&more_nodeId1=144922&contentPK=19860172

"A spokeswoman for the store said: "He was first spotted by a member of our staff in the store a couple of weekends ago. I understand he comes here quite regularly. 

"Mr Depp is not the only celebrity who chooses to shop at Waitrose and Carol Vorderman is a regular customer."


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 13, 2008)

he has a house down here now and has to do his shopping somewhere


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 13, 2008)

He probably parked his ship in the dock


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> he has a house down here now and has to do his shopping somewhere



His house is nowhere near Portishead.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> His house is nowhere near Portishead.



Actually, one of his houses is.

Not far from our Carols...as in Carol Vordermans that is.

See him all the time, love him but he's not that much that cop without his eyeliner...well still a pretty boy but just like one of the yokels.

I may be a poor south brizzle cousin but thats by choice. I have family and friends that are part of the Portishead 'eilte'. 

He's ok is our 'Jack Sparrow'


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved that story today, such news from nothing. 

My favourite bit was this



> Mum of two Sue Robinson, 49, of Exeter Road, said she was delighted that a star like Johnny Depp had been visiting.
> 
> Mrs Robinson said: "I regularly shop at Waitrose, but will be going there every lunchtime from now on."



Bless, leave the guy alone!


----------



## Geri (Feb 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Actually, one of his houses is.



Details, please! I thought he lived around Radstock/Somerset way.


----------



## keybored (Feb 14, 2008)

He has a place in Timsbury. He's always in the Co-op topping up his meter key.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to fancy his wife..... but I think I fancy him more these days


----------



## Geri (Feb 14, 2008)

My mum shops in that Waitrose. Their carrot cake is lush.


----------



## keybored (Feb 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I used to fancy his wife..... but I think I fancy him more these days


He's not married.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 14, 2008)

keypulse said:


> He's not married.



is he not married to vanessa paradis?
she was very fanciable to me when i was a teenager.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> is he not married to vanessa paradis?
> she was very fanciable to me when i was a teenager.



You are still in with a chance, pavlik!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> is he not married to vanessa paradis?
> she was very fanciable to me when i was a teenager.



And me. Yes I would.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 14, 2008)

> "As far as I am aware Mr Depp does not have a boat in the marina.
> 
> We haven't seen him, but if a large pirate boat turns up, then we'll expect him to be on it."


----------



## keybored (Feb 15, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> is he not married to vanessa paradis?
> she was very fanciable to me when i was a teenager.


No, they're not married. She's one of my fares most Friday nights. I pick her up from the Gus and Crook (she's on the ladies darts team) and she confides in me when she's had a few.
Anyway, I've probably said too much...

Joe


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought Portishead was the name of a musical group.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2008)

It is, and they take their name from here


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are still in with a chance, pavlik!



I reckon I do you know. I always had a feeling she'd like me too.


----------

